# duratrax axis



## food50 (Sep 16, 2005)

need help locating 19mm rims besides duratrax rims


----------



## BigA (Apr 27, 2003)

*Axis wheels*

Hi,

You can 19mm hex hub wheels from older Kyosho Inferno vehicles. I would porbably give Kyosho America a call, if they still stock those older wheels you could use them.

Adam


----------



## food50 (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the help I will give them a call


----------



## muck (Apr 10, 2005)

food50 said:


> thanks for the help I will give them a call


you know i thought i had seen some one use ofna spindles or something like that to get it to 17mm common rims....


----------

